
Radio Garden - annapowellsmith
http://radio.garden/
======
voltagex_
This works better than most streaming radio sites/apps. I wonder where they
got the list of stations.

Tying one station to one location might be a mistake though - I wouldn't
necessarily go to Grafon to find Raw FM [1] which has a tonne of rural sites.

1: [http://rawfm.com.au](http://rawfm.com.au)

------
annapowellsmith
This re-submission has more comments, including from the developers:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13164058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13164058)

------
bananamansion
it should use shazam or somehing to say what song is playing.

------
bananamansion
pretty cool.

